# Pseudomonas infection



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi, it was suggested I may approach you on this question.

I have been diagnosed with a pseudomonas infection at 29w+6 pg.  Having been on cefalexin for a UTI 2w ago which didnt have any affect.

Spent the day at the Day assessment unit in the maternity unit and they have given me an antibiotic that is not recommended in pregnancy and the leaflet says not to take it.  I managed to speak to the prescription advice line at the hospital when I got home.  They said that it was a case of benefits outweighing risk etc.  But I am still worried about taking it.  Im on 3 tablets twice a day for a week....  I have no UTI symptoms (dont tend to get symptoms just the UTIs)

Can you tell me any more about this drug at all?  its ciprofloxacin.

Thanks, posted this also on ask a midwife as I am not sure where to get advice from on this one!

NB I have a kidney stone also.  Any indicators on risk to the baby or me given that its been more than 2w since the infection developed?


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

HI EBW,

Sorry to hear infection didn't clear   Pseudomonas is a pretty nasty bug and ciprofloxacin is one of the few antibiotics that it is sensitive to so a weeks course of this antibiotic should hopefully clear it up  

The advice you have been given is what I would say too this is a case of benefit probably out weighing risk on this occasion. There is very limited data on the use of ciprofloxacin in pregnancy but the evidence that there is doesn't suggest any increased risk of adverse effects on pregnancy outcome (however as number of reported cases is only in the hundreds it's hard to say for definite and this is why other antibiotics with more evidence of safety are usually used first). This antibiotic isn't prescribed lightly in pregnancy and it is reserved for serious infections that haven't responded to other antibiotics, so if it has been prescribed it's because the clinicans treating you think it is necessary.

If you still have concerns then I'd try and speak to the prescriber again to discuss the risks v benefits. I don't know what the incidence of complications from untreated UTIs is but in rare cases they can cause quite serious kidney problems and this is why they are always treated with antibiotics whether they are symptomatic or not.

Sorry hun not sure if I've helped   Am trying to give a balanced view and not cause you any further upset but IMHO bottom line is you have a nasty infection that has to be treated and this is the best drug left to try.

Maz x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks

Sorry if TMI Yesterday after having had 2 doses I noticed that my urine went very pinky red and this also stained the paper when I wiped.  This was definitely urine and nothing to do with my waters or anything.  I phoned the midwives and ended up going back into the hospital, this time to the delivery suite..as it was out of hours.

They thought I might be allergic to the antib but after various discussions decided that I should carry on taking it.  I managed to get a little more information out of them re risks etc.  They said that there was only 2+ blood in my sample and it wasnt blood staining I had seen....amazingly the incident didnt repeat itself.  Having a kidney stone means some blood in the urine is common for me.  

Its weird as I have no real syptoms to complain of regarding the UTI.  Just going more frequently.  My main problem atm (except worrying about being on them at all) is not being able to take anything for my heartburn as it is not to be taken with the tablets!

Thanks again, its just scary when you read the information leaflet and it says not to be used in pregnancy.....


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi EBW,

Glad to hear you are being well looked after and were able to get more information about the risks/benefits. Hopefully it has helped ease your anxiety a little  

About the heartburn, you can still take some remedies for this with ciprofloxacin. What do you usually take? You are advised to avoid the antacids containing Magnesium and Aluminium i.e. Co-maagaldrox, Mucogel, Aludrox but you can still use Gaviscon/Peptac liquid/tablets and also Ranitidine (H2 antagonist).

Hope this helps and hope you get well soon  
Maz xxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Maz you lifesaver, Im a gaviscon swigger these days.

You have made my day!


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Glad to be of service  Hope you feel better soon


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi again sorry to bother you again!

I had my follow up appt yesterday and it seems the infection is still there.  They cant tell if it has got better as I didnt finish the antibs til this morning.  So am retesting tues and then another appt on thurs when hopefully results will be back.

Also have got some back pain in the right side but GP doesnt know if its muscle related, kidney stone related or the infection.

A couple of questions if you can help at all please

1/ I was told these antibs generally have an effect quickly. What realistically are my chances of it working based on the last 2 doses?

2/ Would my kidney stone affect the "infection" results or just the blood in the sample.

3/ been told to go in if I feel really hot, shivery, or in lots more pain or go to the loo more than usual...bit worried I wont recognise some of these symptoms as its hot, I am in pain anyway and I am going to the loo a lot......

Thanks hon


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi E,

Sorry not to reply before now been nuts busy last 2 days and not had time to post. Sorry to hear that the infection didn't clear. Would have expected a week at that dose to have cleared it up   Will try and answer as best I can....

1/ Antibiotics will still keep working for a day after you finish the course and will still be in your system for a while longer but the levels will be lower than those required to kill off the bacteria. It might still work though, depends on how many bacteria were left when you had your last check up? If the sample only showed a few (relative to the original amount) then there's always a chance. Realistically though I'd expect a few more days of antibiotics would be needed.

2/ The stone won't affect the resuts but will be causing/contributing to the blood in the sample

3/ You'll know the symptoms they're talking about if they happen so don't worry about not recognising them (the pain is severe   ). Hope very much that they don't   

Really hope you feel better soon hun   Let me know how you get on Tuesday.

Big hugs
Maz x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

thanks hon.  Thing is I feel fine!  Lets hope thats a good sign   (mind you except the pain last week I felt fine then too!!!)


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi EBW,

Just wondering how you got on today  Hope all okay  

Maz x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks for thinking of me.  Just sent the test off yesterday so no news yet as they need to culture it.  Go back tomorrow I guess Ill have a normal "on the spot" sample tested anyway and hopefully the results will be back so fingers crossed x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

apologies for the "cut and paste" from another thread but this is the latest on this infection situation.

Went to GP yesterday for results of infection.  Results from Tuesday (MSU culture) not back yet.  Results from MSU culture from 18th however were back and were negative.  This is DESPITE the sample itself being a reddy brown colour...very dark.  Been told most likely dehydration was making it that colour...  Ok so last week's dipstick test at GP showed infection again.....hence the MSU on Tuesday.....yesterdays dipstick test showed infection again.....Another MSU being sent for culture today....hey ho....Still dont know what is going on.  Its good though that it seems the pseudomonas infection has gone but I may have another infection now....   

So it looks like the ciprofloxacin may have worked if the sample on 18th was clear culture wise (had only had 2 doses though  by then  maybe it had gone before....but maybe I have a further infection..

Im totally confused!


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Hon,

Nope you've got me too, no idea what's going on   Would usually rely on MSU culture being correct over a dipstick though so do hope it means the pesudomonas is gone   Fingers crossed todays one comes back clear 

Maz x


----------

